# Topics > Robotics > Songs about robots >  "Robot", Alla Pugacheva, 1965

## Airicist

Alla Pugacheva on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Uploaded on Aug 25, 2010

----------


## Airicist

Lyrics

You alone with me
 Learned to be bored,
 In a conversation - some interjections.
 And wonderful habit,
 Like a robot, silent
 Explain the twentieth столетьем.

 The robot, you were a man,
 We wandered through the puddles,
 In pools of floating sky.
 So I smiled,
 You're funny crowed
 And in the winter chamomile
 Extracted from under the snow.
 Robot, robot -
 This is an invention of the century, -
 I ask, well, try it,
 Stand again man,
 Become a man again.

 My eyes slip on you,
 As if on ice,
 Seem I'm afraid неказистою,
 Was the two thousand first year
 We will replace the heart
 The transistors?

 The robot, you were a man,
 We wandered through the puddles,
 In pools of floating sky,
 So I smiled,
 You're funny crowed
 And in the winter chamomile
 Extracted from under the snow.
 Robot, robot -
 This is an invention of the century,-
 I ask, well, try it,
 Stand again man,
 Become a man again.

 So I smiled,
 You're funny crowed
 And in the winter chamomile
 Extracted from under the snow.
 Robot, robot -
 This is an invention of the century,-
 I ask, well, try it,
 Stand again man,
 Stand again man,
 Become a man again.

----------

